# Oak-Park Miter Guage Dovetails



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I am looking for a definative answer on whether or not the Oak-Park Miter guage will allow the making of "CORNER" dovetails. Here is a link to the guage, but it leaves me without an absolute positive answer. Maybe I am missing something or just plain dense.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-MGS-

Appreciate any imput or help that can be offered.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Take a look at this one 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-MGS-&product=MG088

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bob 

I'm sure you know about this site below but just incase you don't here's a link or two.
Pens + more---->> part of the MLCS web site.. 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pen-making-kits.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pen-blanks.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/easy.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/tproj.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/fishing-lure-kits.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/mpmapk.html

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks BJ and it pretty much says the same thing the link I provided. It appears that it is saying "90 degree dovetail pins" so I have to "assume" that it will make end joint dovetails, but still remails a little foggy to me as far as being absolute. Oh well... guess I'll have to go on the assumption it will. I already have it heading my way and maybe the video will shed additional light on the answer.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

Oh yes... I am very familiar with Pennstateindustries, I need to buy stock in that place as much business as I have given them. Matter of fact, that is where my lathe even came from.  

You really need to try your hand a pen turning.... I think you would love it. There are ways to avoid some of the initial cost with homemade jigs and so forth. Let me know and I can direct you to some ideas if you are interested.





bobj3 said:


> Hey Bob
> 
> I'm sure you know about this site below but just incase you don't here's a link or two.
> Pens + more---->> part of the MLCS web site..
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes please do, I need all the help I can get on this one..  (homemade jigs)

Just a note***The Pin Fence is the key for the dovetails in the corners, , see the link and read the bottom of that web page it may help

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

I see what you are refering to and I know I am at times as dense as a dead horse  

I think I will be able to do box end dovetails from what I am seeing, but guess I will have to wait for the guage to arrive and get familiar with the "how to" before knowing for sure.

Maybe Bob or Rick will jump in here and help on the question   Don't I wish!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Yes please do, I need all the help I can get on this one..  (homemade jigs)
> 
> Just a note***The Pin Fence is the key for the dovetails in the corners, , see the link and read the bottom of that web page it may help
> 
> Bj


Bj,

I will get some thoughts, pictures and links together in the next day or 2 and make a post in the new Lathe forum so as to benefit the masses and stay on thread topic.

This will be fun.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob 
Lots of luck getting Rick to come back ,I have tried many times, maybe ask Mark to tap him on the shoulder and ask him to come back to you 

Bj 

Maybe Mark should put a place on the Forum like "Ask Bob and Rick a question" .
The PM and the e-mail don't work for them or to say I don't get any feed back when I try it...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Why don't Bob and Rick come around anymore bj? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

That one I don't know , I see Bob or Rick login and look around for a bit then they are gone, I know Rick has got some new things his working on for the Net it maybe taking alot of his time. 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob. Is the Router Workshop still being produced for PBS or is the series in uh....syndication of sorts  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I know they are running reruns on the PBS but I think they trying a live thing.
And also something that will cost 220.oo year to sign up for ,I think.(not me )
Watch Bob & Rick do there thing on the Net PC, but I not to sure about the cost but they had a BOARD Members item on the forum one day and the next day it was gone. 
It's like when you work in a Office and all the wigs go in the office and close the door, I think you know what I mean.
It has something to do with this I think ▼(woodcraft store I think,live with Rick on hand for questions and a bit of show and tell )
http://www.routerforums.com/routerforums-com-news-feedback/3183-special-project.html
Looks like it still on ▼ as of today.
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/3344-hello.html#post33566

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Interesting 

corey


----------

